
‘He’s Destroyed Conservatism’: The Republican Case Against Trump’s GOP - cmurf
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/08/19/interview-stuart-stevens-republican-case-against-trump-397918
======
quattrofan
Will the last person in the GOP with any sense of morality please turn the
light off.

~~~
brodouevencode
The GOP abandoned traditional conservatism years ago.

------
davesque
Trump's GOP is a cult. And with his attacks on the electoral process (USPS
cuts) and "joking" about seeking a third term, it's do or die come this
November. Vote him out or see the end of the US.

